# Extended Warranty Thoughts?



## betegreene (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry Moderators, I posted this in the wrong forum.
If I could delete it and start over I would, could you please move it to an appropriate forum?

Finalizing the paperwork on a 2010 250RS, and the Sales Manager offered a 5 year, bumper to bumper, $50 deductible transferable extended warranty for $996.
I'm usually not a fan of these, but thought this sounded like it might be a nice resale feature 3 or 4 years down the road, and offer a little peace of mind for us if we do keep it for 5 years.
Any thoughts welcome


----------



## funtownrv (Feb 13, 2010)

I am a firm believer in warranties...I look at it like this...If your fridge goes out in the first two years your looking at 1600 to replace it...Same with any othwer option...The big thing is:Who is the warranty provider and how many dealers honor that provider??: Warranties are great if you have a reputable provider and it will most likely pay off for you in the long run...I say good job for taking a chance and spending a little to look out for yourself and your coach.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm also pondering the same question after just picking up our new Outback on Saturday. The ext. warranty that was offered was a "SmartRV" or something like that. It's on my list to do some research.... as in googlesearch... and analysis. I'm interested in quality Ext. Warranty companies others have found as well.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Ask the right Questions.....

Most of your appliances are covered a minimum of two years, and i believe that is two years after your keystone warranty.

I have decals peeling - keystone told me they are covered by keystone for the first year, then 4 more years by the decal supplier/manufacturer........... they sent me to this company to get them, they sent me back to keystone.... now keystone is sending (supposedly) to me, dont have them in hand yet.......

Installation of a lot of these things are not covered after a year......... but parts are, and at no extra cost.

Make sure you ask the questions about warranty before purchasing an extended warranty, and make sure the extended warranty is covering more than what you already have.......

Do all that and you can determine/evaluate whether the extra warranty is worth it or not......

Good luck in your decision.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

An extended warranty is no different that insurance. You are paying someone else your money and gambling you'll need more repairs than you've paid in. They of course are gambling that you won't need that much in repairs. Of course since they are covering many people, the averages will work out in their favor. Will it help you? you'll know in 5 years.









I've acutally gone both ways on this. When we purchased the OB new, I declined it and never had a problem that would have been covered. When we bought a used trailer, I felt like I wanted that piece of mind since there were no manufacturer's warranties if anything failed. Of course nothing has gone wrong with that trailer either.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I stear clear of the extended warranties. i often consider them but ususally decide not to. i know they like to throw out the refrigerater scenario, but how many people really have a refrigerator go bad in the first 5 years? i dont know but i bet it isnt that high. all other items, if they were to go bad, i feel i can fix or be guided through fixing (by this great site of coarse) for less than the warranty cost. no issues on my 32BHDS so far.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Nathan said:


> An extended warranty is no different that insurance.


Agreed. It's a matter of how much do you wish to risk. The more complicating factor is the quality of the insurer. I think the RV extended warranty companies are probably more like (or the same as) automobile extended warranty companies..... some are good to deal with... and some aren't. *IF* I choose an extended warranty... I don't want to have to fight tooth and nail to get something fixed.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

We bought the warranty. With all the delamination and leak issues documented on this site, we would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Do a SEARCH of this site ... about two years ago we had an excellent look at warranties and the majority were against them...

Here is a couple little things that you need to be aware of.... FOR MOST EXTENDED WARRANTIES .. The fine print will say:

For appliances -- for the warranty to be maintained -- YOU have to get a full cleaning/servicing of each of the covered items at least once a year.... that means that for the heater, the fridge, the A/C, the oven, the microwave, etc - you have to pay for a (avg) $99.00 service call, per appliance, per year, in order to have the appliance covered.

Heck the Microwave only runs $99 brand NEW!!!

Second - take the money - put it into a Mutual fund or something - and then take out the neccessary money for the next 5 years when you actually do need the warranty work.

95% of all RV appliances fail within the first 90 days - and are covered under manufacturer warranties - you are spending allot of money caluculating that you are going to be part of the 5% that fail after a year.

YES - some people do get the extended coverages and things go wrong and they are glad that they have it ... but the majorty that do get coverage wind up NOT using it and wishing that they could have taken that money and used it for gas or to pay down the trailer..

Don't forget that the avg RV repair nationwide is $117.00. You will have already had to pay $50 of your own money toward the deductible each time you use it and then the RV company will cover the other $77 out of the $1200+ that you give them. It just doesn't make sense to do extended warranties -- except for those that want piece of mind.

Also - Consumer Reports stated last year that the number biggest RIPOFF by RV and Car dealers was -- drum roll please -- EXTENDED WARRANTIES !!!...

.02

also see EXTENEDED WARRANTY LINK #1


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

exactly what Ghosty said. Thanks Ghosty, you just saved me some time. Put your money away and use it IF you need it. The funny part is you go back to the stealer, i mean dealer every year to get your stuff checked so maybe you catch something wrong. what's the lump sum of money you paid out do for you, the dealer is keeping your stuff working.

kevin


----------

